# Chị em có ai bán sữa Kid Essentials chính hãng không ạ



## Đoàn Thuy Nga (12/4/21)

Mấy nay e bận chạy dự án không có thời gian ra ngoài tiệm mua sữa cho bé. Bé ở nhà đều nhờ ông bà nội chăm cả. Chị em ai có bán sữa Kid Essentials chính hãng, có tem phụ đàng hoàng thì ib e với. E muốn mua 1 thùng về để bà nội tiện pha sữa cho bé.


----------



## nguyenkhanhvan (12/4/21)

Mình hay mua sữa KE  chỗ kidplaza đảm bảo nè mom


----------



## Vũ Minh Hương (12/4/21)

nguyenkhanhvan nói:


> Mình hay mua sữa KE  chỗ kidplaza đảm bảo nè mom


Sữa này con uống có táo k vậy c


----------



## nguyenkhanhvan (12/4/21)

Vũ Minh Hương nói:


> Sữa này con uống có táo k vậy c


Sữa này mát mà, có bổ sung men tiêu hóa nữa tốt cho đường ruột của con, k nóng trong hay táo gì đâu


----------



## Vũ Minh Hương (12/4/21)

nguyenkhanhvan nói:


> Sữa này mát mà, có bổ sung men tiêu hóa nữa tốt cho đường ruột của con, k nóng trong hay táo gì đâu


Đc nhỉ, như này đổi sang sữa KE cho con luôn


----------



## văn khánh trang (12/4/21)

KE cho bé mấy tuổi vậy mn, e thấy nhiều mẹ cho con uống sữa này


----------



## nguyễn thanh yến (12/4/21)

văn khánh trang nói:


> KE cho bé mấy tuổi vậy mn, e thấy nhiều mẹ cho con uống sữa này


KE cho bé từ 1-10t ấy, tùy theo độ tuổi mình chọ sữa cho con nè


----------



## văn khánh trang (12/4/21)

nguyễn thanh yến nói:


> KE cho bé từ 1-10t ấy, tùy theo độ tuổi mình chọ sữa cho con nè


Sữa này con hấp thụ tốt k mom


----------



## nguyễn thanh yến (12/4/21)

văn khánh trang nói:


> Sữa này con hấp thụ tốt k mom


Mình tìm hiểu thấy có chất béo trong Kid Essentials đều chiết xuất từ thực vật cao cấp như dầu hướng dương, dầu hạt cải, đặc biệt chất béo MCT hấp thu rất nhanh đó mom


----------



## văn khánh trang (12/4/21)

nguyễn thanh yến nói:


> Mình tìm hiểu thấy có chất béo trong Kid Essentials đều chiết xuất từ thực vật cao cấp như dầu hướng dương, dầu hạt cải, đặc biệt chất béo MCT hấp thu rất nhanh đó mom


Thế đc đấy, để đổi sang dòng này cho con uống luôn


----------



## trần thanh kiều (12/4/21)

Mình hay mua page chính hãng của dòng này ấy, đảm bảo nè mom


----------



## nguyễn trần diệu nhi (12/4/21)

Con e biếng ăn, có dòng nào hỗ trợ cho trẻ biếng ăn k các mẹ nhỉ


----------



## trần phương thanh (12/4/21)

nguyễn trần diệu nhi nói:


> Con e biếng ăn, có dòng nào hỗ trợ cho trẻ biếng ăn k các mẹ nhỉ


E cho con uống KE đó, sữa này hỗ trợ cho bé biếng ăn nè, con tăng cân ổn dịnh đấy


----------



## nguyễn trần diệu nhi (12/4/21)

trần phương thanh nói:


> E cho con uống KE đó, sữa này hỗ trợ cho bé biếng ăn nè, con tăng cân ổn dịnh đấy


Thành phần sữa này là gì vậy c


----------



## trần phương thanh (12/4/21)

nguyễn trần diệu nhi nói:


> Thành phần sữa này là gì vậy c


Các vitamin nhóm B trong đó có vitamin B1 có tác dụng đồng hóa đường, giúp trẻ ăn ngon miệng và tạo ra năng lượng đấy, KE này tốt mà


----------



## nguyễn trần diệu nhi (12/4/21)

trần phương thanh nói:


> Các vitamin nhóm B trong đó có vitamin B1 có tác dụng đồng hóa đường, giúp trẻ ăn ngon miệng và tạo ra năng lượng đấy, KE này tốt mà


Uii kiểu này e phải đôi sữa cho con luôn, nuôi con mà gầy kém ăn nữa chán lắm


----------



## Diễm Lệ (12/4/21)

E hay mua KE chỗ concung ấy c, chị mua đây chính hãng đảm bảo nè c


----------



## Phương Thùy (12/4/21)

KE này có hỗ trợ tăng chiều cao cho con k các mẹ nhỉ


----------



## Ngọc Ánh Hồng (12/4/21)

Phương Thùy nói:


> KE này có hỗ trợ tăng chiều cao cho con k các mẹ nhỉ


Mình thấy con uống sữa này tăng cân và phát triển chiều cao tốt nè, có bổ sung canxi và vitamin D đó mom


----------



## Phương Thùy (12/4/21)

Ngọc Ánh Hồng nói:


> Mình thấy con uống sữa này tăng cân và phát triển chiều cao tốt nè, có bổ sung canxi và vitamin D đó mom


Chị cho bé uống sữa này lâu chưa


----------



## Ngọc Ánh Hồng (12/4/21)

Phương Thùy nói:


> Chị cho bé uống sữa này lâu chưa


Mình cho con uống từ năm bé 1t nay 3t mình vẫn đang cho con uống dòng này mà


----------



## Như Ngọc (13/4/21)

Mom lên chỗ fb chính hãng Kid essential Vn đặt đảm bảo nè mom, mình hay mua ở đây cho con  Kid Essentials - Dinh Dưỡng Hoàn Thiện Cho Bé


----------



## Trần Thanh Hằng (13/4/21)

Kid essential này thấy nhiều mẹ cho con uống nhỉ


----------



## Gia Nghi (13/4/21)

Trần Thanh Hằng nói:


> Kid essential này thấy nhiều mẹ cho con uống nhỉ


Sữa này tốt mà, chọn cho con uống là đúng r


----------



## Trần Thanh Hằng (13/4/21)

Gia Nghi nói:


> Sữa này tốt mà, chọn cho con uống là đúng r


Loại này con có dễ uống k vậy mom


----------



## Gia Nghi (13/4/21)

Trần Thanh Hằng nói:


> Loại này con có dễ uống k vậy mom


Sữa này vị thanh, thơm , sánh con dễ uống đó mom


----------



## Lâm Phương Thảo (13/4/21)

Mom mua ở kid plaza ấy, e hay mua đây,sữa đảm bảo chất lượng nè


----------



## Phạm Ngọc Lan (13/4/21)

Kid essential có hỗ trợ phát triển trí não cho con k vậy các mẹ


----------



## Gia Nghi (13/4/21)

Phạm Ngọc Lan nói:


> Kid essential có hỗ trợ phát triển trí não cho con k vậy các mẹ


Mình tìm hiểu  Kid Essentials có chứa Taurin, Cholin, vitamin B12, duy trì phát triển hệ thần kinh khỏe mạnh, giúp trí não trẻ phát triển toàn diện đó mom


----------



## Phạm Ngọc Lan (13/4/21)

Gia Nghi nói:


> Mình tìm hiểu  Kid Essentials có chứa Taurin, Cholin, vitamin B12, duy trì phát triển hệ thần kinh khỏe mạnh, giúp trí não trẻ phát triển toàn diện đó mom


Chà đc đấy, sữa này của nước nào vậy mom


----------



## Gia Nghi (13/4/21)

Phạm Ngọc Lan nói:


> Chà đc đấy, sữa này của nước nào vậy mom


Sữa này của Úc nổi tiếng r mà


----------



## phạm thị khánh linh (13/4/21)

Quan tâm, e cũng đang muốn tìm mua chỗ bán Kid essential uy tín


----------



## thao lê (13/4/21)

Kid essential này uống có tăng cân cho con k các mẹ nhỉ


----------



## Dieu Anh Nguyen (13/4/21)

thao lê nói:


> Kid essential này uống có tăng cân cho con k các mẹ nhỉ


Sữa này mát, trộm vía con uống sữa này ăn uống và ngủ ngon hơn, com tăng cân ổn định nha mom


----------



## thao lê (13/4/21)

Dieu Anh Nguyen nói:


> Sữa này mát, trộm vía con uống sữa này ăn uống và ngủ ngon hơn, com tăng cân ổn định nha mom


Chị cho bé uống thường xuyên k


----------



## Dieu Anh Nguyen (13/4/21)

thao lê nói:


> Chị cho bé uống thường xuyên k


Thì 1 ngày mình cho con uống 2 ly là đầy đủ chất dinh dưỡng r


----------



## Hương Thị Lê (13/4/21)

Con e cũng lười ăn mà cân nặng nhẹ lắm, mỗi lần con ốm là sụt cân rõ rệt luôn, KE này con có tốt cho con k mn ạ


----------



## Trang Lê (13/4/21)

Hương Thị Lê nói:


> Con e cũng lười ăn mà cân nặng nhẹ lắm, mỗi lần con ốm là sụt cân rõ rệt luôn, KE này con có tốt cho con k mn ạ


Sữa này có các lợi khuẩn probiotic có thể giúp hấp thụ thực phẩm tốt, con ăn uống ngon miệng, tăng cân ổn đinh mà


----------



## Hương Thị Lê (13/4/21)

Trang Lê nói:


> Sữa này có các lợi khuẩn probiotic có thể giúp hấp thụ thực phẩm tốt, con ăn uống ngon miệng, tăng cân ổn đinh mà


Mình cho con uống sữa này nhiều lần trong ngày đc k c


----------



## Trang Lê (13/4/21)

Hương Thị Lê nói:


> Mình cho con uống sữa này nhiều lần trong ngày đc k c


Thì tùy vào nhu cầu của con mình cho con uống nhiều lần trong ngày cũng đc, sữa này chất dinh dưỡng cân bằng thay thế đc bữa ăn cho con nha mom


----------



## Hương Thị Lê (13/4/21)

Trang Lê nói:


> Thì tùy vào nhu cầu của con mình cho con uống nhiều lần trong ngày cũng đc, sữa này chất dinh dưỡng cân bằng thay thế đc bữa ăn cho con nha mom


Dạ e cảm ơn nha, thế để e đổi sang dòng này cho con luôn


----------



## Mộc San (14/4/21)

giờ có nhiều loại quá


----------

